
When Will the First Human Leave the Solar System? - SirLJ
https://futurism.com/when-will-the-first-human-leave-the-solar-system/
======
rbanffy
Soon after we invent an engine good enough ;-)

Shielding too. And probably a closed biosphere, if the engine is not something
that involves discovering a new field of physics.

